# JUST BOUGHT A TT, WHAT RIMS SHOULD I GET???



## j3tox (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi just bought a tt roadster, amulet red, it's got 18" rs6 rims on at mo but wannna swap them for somethin different, really don't know what would suit it any suggestions? also fancy some LED lights like r8/s5 anyone know where i can get them from or how easy it is to do urself, cheers jack


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  BBS CH and Le Mans look great on the TT you mght want to join the TOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , best bet is to have a look through a few threads and see which wheels you like.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## j3tox (Oct 19, 2008)

cheers for welcome posts, just bought a tt roadster, amulet red, and the previous owner was a member of ttoc, he's done a fair bit to car but wanna make it my own, its 265bhp now would like to increase that but think it might be pushing its limits already?? on the other hand was looking at v6's but there too cheap what's wrong with them? cheers jack


----------

